# Ohio Forge band saw?



## hboswell (Jan 5, 2013)

on craigslist in my town...

http://jackson.craigslist.org/tls/3954043926.html

worth looking at, or cheap junk?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

I saw that too. It's a cheap import. The real problem is that it's going to be hard to find parts. I see that come up a lot in a google search.


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

By the way, and I don't mean to hijack, where do you find good lumber and plywood in this town? I've been looking everywhere. I have used Pickens for hardwood, but plywood is impossible to find.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohio Forge band saw is a Chinese import saw. It might be hard to find OEM parts. However, there are Carters, Iturra or Ebay, so , I guess you'll be fine. And blades wouldn't be an issue, blades can be custom made.


----------



## MrUnix (Mar 31, 2013)

hboswell said:


> worth looking at, or cheap junk?


Ohio Forge is a Home Depot brand. I had an Ohio Forge 10" table saw for years and it was about as cheap as it gets, but it sure did take some abuse over the years. I'd say for $50, that band saw is worth looking at. I wouldn't worry too much about parts.. band saws are about as simple as it gets and most parts are either generic or easily fabricated.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

take a look here http://www.harborfreight.com/14-four-speed-woodworking-band-saw-60564.html

and here http://www.portercable.com/Products/CategoryOverview.aspx?catPath=4272.6180.6184.6206

just about all parts from delta fit this model and the two links, can't go wrong for fifty bucks....


----------



## hboswell (Jan 5, 2013)

rustbucket said:


> By the way, and I don't mean to hijack, where do you find good lumber and plywood in this town? I've been looking everywhere. I have used Pickens for hardwood, but plywood is impossible to find.


You're talking about the Jackson area? I don't know - my projects are still pretty basic. There's a place down old 49 in Richland where you can get cypress and cedar, probably some other woods, but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm not so sure the older Ohio Forge are imports. I had an older, smaller (10") 3 wheeler that was also sold by Sears at one time. The name could have been bought and subsequently sent overseas though. I was able to get tires and such through Sears.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

If it runs the motor alone is worth $50 bucks.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the stand is worth 50.00 alone.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Even not running I'd probably buy it for 50 bucks...run dont walk.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

For $50 , tell you what, you go and check it out.


----------

